# In the Year 1900



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Last week I started editing the "Year" section in iTunes, so instead of telling me what year the piece was recorded, I changed it to what year the piece was composed (or completed more so- though I didn't document any revisions, unless I had a revision specific piece- i.e. Firebird (1945)). 

Anyways, I just finished and came across something interesting- that being the only piece I have written in the year 1900 was Rimsky-Korsakovs "Flight of the Bumblebee", whereas every other year between 1770 and 1950 had about 4-8 entry's (this is not counting multiple recordings of the same piece). Now my music library has plenty of holes in it, but it is a solid 18 days of music (again, doubles of pieces not included) Is it just coincidence that I have almost nothing written in 1900, or is there a reason for it? Can anyone name anything significant written in 1900? The Enigma Variations were written in 1899, and Rach's 2nd piano concerto in 1901 (among other things).


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Elgar's _Dream of Gerontius_ was completed around August, 1900. I just heard it for the first time (on the radio) on the weekend, and I really enjoyed it. Surely guys like Mahler, R. Strauss, Debussy, Ravel, Sibelius, Zemlinsky wrote relatively important works in that year?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Szymanowski finished his set of nine preludes for piano (op. 1) in 1900. 

And Dvorak's Rusałka was also written in this year (though first time performed in 1901).

Edit: and Mahler 4th, but as we all know his symphonies were "upgraded" years after being finished


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sibelius - Finlandia

Oh wait, you said "significant."


----------



## 151 (Jun 14, 2010)

too much time on your hands, Nix, too much time...


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

151 said:


> too much time on your hands, Nix, too much time...


I know, I know- it's summer break though, and I count this as college preparation. Not only am I learning about the pieces, but I got acquainted with music I haven't heard before, as I listened to it while I worked.

Now I'm completely familiar with: Lalo- Symphonie Espagnol, Pagannini- Violin Concerto in D, Mahler- Sym #1, Chopin- 24 Preludes, Vaughan-Williams- In Fen Country, Dukas- Sorcerers Apprentice, Saint-Saens- Danse Macabre, Ravel- Bolero. So a pretty good deal.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Also I had Finlandia down as 1899... possibly revised in 1900?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

1st performed in 1900. I guess that's not at all the same as year composed. It gets into a gray area.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Glazunov made a lot of stuff then. The Seasons, Chant du Ménestrel for cello and piano, Intermezzo Romantica in D major for orchestra.


----------

